# Anthill Art



## Kevin (Feb 7, 2015)

Pretty cool. I have a couple thousand pounds of aluminum shaving that I've been wondering how to use. It's too coarse to make explosive with but this looks like a good candidate.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 7, 2015)

cool- I bet the ants were not very happy!!!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Tom Smart (Feb 7, 2015)

I'll bet the pisses off the ants.


----------



## kazuma78 (Feb 7, 2015)

ive seen researchers do that before and I thought it was really neat. Kevin you should definitely do that. I feel like something like that would be really expensive in an art gallery. Good way to get rid of your ants too haha you can see some run out of the hill for their lives. I hate fire ants, most of them are invasive anyways and they sure are mean.


----------



## jmurray (Feb 7, 2015)

That's sweet! I'm glad we don't have fire ants up here in the frozen north. I'm gonna start saving cans, maybe I could cast a groundhog burrow, lol

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## kazuma78 (Feb 7, 2015)

You can cast things like scorpions and spiders too if you have the casting plaster to surround their dead bodies with. Those are kind of neat too. Casting is a really cool art.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Feb 7, 2015)

I do use my anthills to good effect already. When I mill mesquite I throw the boards on hills and the ants eat out all the larvae and worms. They don't leave a shred of worm skin.

Reactions: Informative 3 | Useful 1


----------



## kazuma78 (Feb 7, 2015)

Kevin said:


> I do use my anthills to good effect already. When I mill mesquite I throw the boards on hills and the ants eat out all the larvae and worms. They don't leave a shred of worm skin.


That's cool and a great idea too. Good way to save yourself some work. Do they ever eat up the sap wood or stay in the wood?


----------



## Kevin (Feb 7, 2015)

kazuma78 said:


> Do they ever eat up the sap wood



The borers will eat skeet sap right up and even just a little into the heartwood. I don't know why they do that - with cedar or whote oak black locust etc they eat the sap but won't touch the heart but with skeet they will eat about a 1/2" or so into the heart but then stop.

If you're asking if the ants eat the sap no they just eat the sap eaters. And they do it really well.

Reactions: Informative 2 | Useful 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Feb 7, 2015)

Nifty idea ! Thanks for sharing


----------



## NYWoodturner (Feb 7, 2015)

Now thats just cool!


----------



## SENC (Feb 7, 2015)

Tom Smart said:


> I'll bet the pisses off the ants.


Yep, I bet it just burns them up.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Nature Man (Feb 8, 2015)

Wonder if it would work on gophers? Chuck


----------



## barry richardson (Feb 8, 2015)

Kevin said:


> The borers will eat skeet sap right up and even just a little into the heartwood. I don't know why they do that - with cedar or whote oak black locust etc they eat the sap but won't touch the heart but with skeet they will eat about a 1/2" or so into the heart but then stop.
> 
> If you're asking if the ants eat the sap no they just eat the sap eaters. And they do it really well.


That's a great idea, those same worms love DIW sapwood too....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JR Parks (Feb 8, 2015)

And just in case folks don't know our mesquite borers they can get a little size to 'em

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## kazuma78 (Feb 8, 2015)

Man that thing is huge!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Kevin (Feb 8, 2015)

Yeah that's bigger than what I have ever seen. Maybe some of mine were that big inside the log but the biggest I ever actually seen them get up here is about half that size. That's a friggin monster.


----------



## Tony (Feb 8, 2015)

JR Parks said:


> And just in case folks don't know our mesquite borers they can get a little size to 'em
> View attachment 70939



Dang Jim, ya'll grow 'em big up in Austin! The ones we have down here are puny compared to that monster! Tony


----------



## JR Parks (Feb 9, 2015)

It is hard to imagine how that soft thing can eat its way through tough ol mesquite. Can you imagine if they liked humans!!!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## davduckman2010 (Feb 10, 2015)

JR Parks said:


> And just in case folks don't know our mesquite borers they can get a little size to 'em
> View attachment 70939


ill take five dozen of those please the crappies and bluegills will munch those down.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------

